# Cheapest 27" scale 7-strings in the market?



## serch777 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi guys, so far I've had an Ibanez RG7420 and a LTD M-307. Since both are 25.5", I haven't been impressed by the tone and tension I get from the low B string. I'd love to be able to go down to G#, G, and even F# and F. For that reason, I'm thinking of getting a baritone 7-string, but I don't wanna get an expenssive model only to find out that I dislike the playability (I have quite short fingers), and ending up selling it. That's why I'd like to try a cheap model before, to see if I like the feel of the 27" scale. What options would you guys recommend? Cheers!!


----------



## thrsher (Oct 31, 2013)

agile


----------



## Adam (Oct 31, 2013)

Try Douglas here's a few links to some decent models:
Douglas Scope 727 Nat Ash 7 String Guitar Natural - RondoMusic.com
Douglas Hadron 727 FX NA - RondoMusic.com
Douglas Hadron 727 NA Floyd - RondoMusic.com
Douglas Hadron 727 Black Flame - RondoMusic.com


----------



## serch777 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks guys, but the import costs in the UK for a cheap guitar do not make it worthy. Is there any Agile European dealer?


----------



## MikeH (Oct 31, 2013)

No. Rondo sells direct.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Oct 31, 2013)

definitely Agile



serch777 said:


> Thanks guys, but the import costs in the UK for a cheap guitar do not make it worthy. Is there any Agile European dealer?



keep an eye on the marketplace here. people tend to sell them fairly often. and ive seen a few of em from the UK, so theres quite a few floating around there. maybe you can get lucky and snag one there already.


----------



## thrsher (Oct 31, 2013)

i dont think there are any production model 27 in scales out there right now? someone else would better know for sure, you would have to find a used Ibanez XL. thats the only guitar i know of off hand that was 27 in scale


----------



## Stangstag (Nov 1, 2013)

Being completely honest, long-scale guitars are a bitch to play if you have small hands. I have small hands and I bought a schecter sls c-8, which has a 28" scale. I ended up having to buy another 7 string that has a shorter 25.5" scale because the 28 was too much. It is a bit hard to play anything from the 1st to 7th frets, as they are huge. Still love the guitar, but I felt like I needed another regular scale guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 1, 2013)

Could always get a Schecter or Jackson 7-string if you want to at least try a 26.5'' scale neck.


----------



## Stangstag (Nov 1, 2013)

^^^ Yeah i would go with this guy's advice. ^^^

Try a cheaper Schecter or Jackson 7 string. Most are 26.5", which should be enough for what you want to do.


----------



## Forkface (Nov 1, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Could always get a Schecter or Jackson 7-string if you want to at least try a 26.5'' scale neck.





Stangstag said:


> Try a cheaper Schecter or Jackson 7 string. Most are 26.5", which should be enough for what you want to do.



Jackson JS22-7 Dinky - Satin Black, 7-string | Sweetwater.com

this is the absolute cheapest (i think) and the difference half an inch makes is unnoticeable IMO.


----------



## russmuller (Nov 2, 2013)

You could see if Dave Johns (djohns74) will make you a conversion neck. He made a neck for my 7620 so now it has a 27" scale. It feels gewd.


----------



## User Name (Nov 2, 2013)

26.5 is probably your best bet because that opens up alot more options. and that half inch really makes very little difference.


----------



## AlexeyKo (Nov 2, 2013)

Cort K57B


----------



## FireInside (Nov 2, 2013)

I know you are asking for 7's but if you consider going to a 6 or 8 there are way more options for that scale length. It is a damn shame there aren't more extended scale 7 strings available.


----------



## Labrie (Nov 2, 2013)

The Ibanez RGD series is 26.5". There's not much of a difference in feel between that and 27". Have you checked local stores to see if there's something in stock you could try out?


----------



## Floppystrings (Nov 2, 2013)

Stangstag said:


> Being completely honest, long-scale guitars are a bitch to play if you have small hands. I have small hands and I bought a schecter sls c-8, which has a 28" scale. I ended up having to buy another 7 string that has a shorter 25.5" scale because the 28 was too much. It is a bit hard to play anything from the 1st to 7th frets, as they are huge. Still love the guitar, but I felt like I needed another regular scale guitar.



You should try a 35" scale bass.  There is 6 more inches of neck to play on wtf. 

I don't even really view my 8 string as a guitar, trem picking on an 80 in F is a strange thing, but it sounds good.


----------



## op1e (Nov 2, 2013)

The Douglas Scope is a very good guitar, on sale now for dirt cheap.


----------



## skeels (Nov 3, 2013)

russmuller said:


> You could see if Dave Johns (djohns74) will make you a conversion neck. He made a neck for my 7620 so now it has a 27" scale. It feels gewd.



I would suggest that. 

Dave is super cool and truthfully 27" is only lengthening the board by one fret. So everything is the same, just a step lower, with the exception of playing by the nut.

Does that make sense?


----------



## enghell (Nov 3, 2013)

serch777 said:


> Hi guys, so far I've had an Ibanez RG7420 and a LTD M-307. Since both are 25.5", I haven't been impressed by the tone and tension I get from the low B string. I'd love to be able to go down to G#, G, and even F# and F. For that reason, I'm thinking of getting a baritone 7-string, but I don't wanna get an expenssive model only to find out that I dislike the playability (I have quite short fingers), and ending up selling it. That's why I'd like to try a cheap model before, to see if I like the feel of the 27" scale. What options would you guys recommend? Cheers!!



You should definitely check out the Ibanez RGD7421, it's got a 26,5" scale. From what I've read, it is a pretty good guitar and it's pretty cheap (583 from Thomann). I've got the RGD2127FX which is double that price, but as far as I know, quite similar and I've also got pretty short fingers, but it is really easy to play since the neck is great.


----------



## Shredderboy1658 (Nov 3, 2013)

Adam said:


> Try Douglas here's a few links to some decent models:
> Douglas Scope 727 Nat Ash 7 String Guitar Natural - RondoMusic.com
> Douglas Hadron 727 FX NA - RondoMusic.com
> Douglas Hadron 727 NA Floyd - RondoMusic.com
> Douglas Hadron 727 Black Flame - RondoMusic.com



where are those made?


----------



## serch777 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the nice suggestions guys!  An 8-string is definitely out of hand range lol, I've tried a Stephen Carpenter model and my hand just felt very uncomfortable when trying to play the low F. I guess I'd prefer a 27" cheap model, as at least I'll know whether it suits me, or if I should stick with a 26.5" one. I know that half an inch isn't much difference, but when it comes to short fingers, it can definitely feel different.


----------



## serch777 (Nov 4, 2013)

AlexeyKo said:


> Cort K57B



Oh, I've never seen that model until now, it looks really nice! Does anyone here own/tried one?


----------



## BusinessMan (Nov 5, 2013)

Agiles.are the only production 7's I know of


----------

